# Identifying a Problem



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Those bees may be responding to the hornets that are looking to eat some bees. 


You might be interested in this other current thread ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?317633-What-is-this-thing-that-keeps-stealing-my-bees


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I had the same thing happen the other day and freaked out thinking they were going to swarm, but it turned out to just be an "all hands on deck" because of a wasp that got past the robber screen. Your bees might be reacting to the hornets the same way.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

You noticed hornets at the entrance, opened hive, and then tried to diagnose something else? 
The problem was the hornets. 
Next time you see wasps or hornets at the entrance to your hive do not open it.

reduce the entrance and help them defend what they have.


----------



## Jim7310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am with Aunt Betty - hornets will get a hive pretty worked up. Close up the entrance as much as temperature and hive size will allow until the hornets are gone. Maybe take a badminton racket help them with the offence! 
Jim


----------

